# Ninja Names



## Jade Tigress (May 22, 2006)

A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * Z- zi



Pam = nokarim


----------



## Kensai (May 22, 2006)

Cool.

Jude = Zudoteku. The silent and deadly ninja!


----------



## mantis (May 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * Z- zi
> 
> 
> 
> Pam = nokarim


so mantis is rinkatochikiari
this is no ninja name
this is PERSIAN ninja name!!  i was  hoping for a cool name like KATATETORI or something 

cool post


----------



## Kacey (May 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * Z- zi



Kacey = mekamitefu


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2006)

Carol = Mikashimota

Hmm...lets see how my Japanese fares.

"Mika" means "New Moon"

"Shimota" means....uh........"Oh crap" (yeah, that's the word that will pass the MT profanity filter)

Mikashimota must mean, "Crap, its dark out tonight!" :boing1:

Good setting for a ninja


----------



## Mcura (May 22, 2006)

Miguel = Rinkiji Dokuta

Hmmm, I think I may have a whole new forum name here.


----------



## Swordlady (May 22, 2006)

Jen = Zukuto

Hey...that's pretty cool!  :ultracool


----------



## Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * Z- zi


 
Frank = Iu shi ka to me

Iu = speak
Shi = death
ka = do (did, is, was, etc.)
to = and
me = eye

Did speak of the death eye?  Cool.:supcool:


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * Z- zi


 

Mine is weird- sounding:  Mekushishiki


----------



## Ceicei (May 22, 2006)

Ummm.  

Ceicei = mikukimikuki

or

Caralee = mikashikatakuku  (This one is a mouthful....)  Maybe if I divvy it up, it might seem better... Mikashi katakuku

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2006)

Rich - Shi-ki-mi-ri

Parsons - No-ka-shi-ari-mo-to-ari


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * Z- zi
> Pam = nokarim



Ralph = Shi-ka-ta-no-ri 

Hmm, seems a bit long... but sounds like a neat name for a ninja cat!


----------



## lenatoi (May 23, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Jude = Zudoteku. The silent and deadly ninja!


*SBD Huh.*


----------



## lenatoi (May 23, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ummm.
> 
> Ceicei = mikukimikuki
> 
> ...


mikuki mikuki
Are you kooky? Or are you just crazy?


----------



## lenatoi (May 23, 2006)

LENA = Takutoka

What do y'all think of that!?


----------



## Jenna (May 23, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> LENA = Takutoka
> 
> What do y'all think of that!?


Hey Lena  You may well be a practitioner of Takuto but....

Jenna = Zukutoto-ka

Which is exactly accurate in the translation as yes I AM a student of Zukutoto and not your lesser Takuto, Lena  LOL. And Zukutoto will be known only to those of you in the ninja higher-circle and all I can say safely is that it is the ancient and forgotten aspect of the ninja, the budo of cake throwing  It might be a flan in the face but y'all will never see it coming.... Oooh 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Zukutoto-ka


----------



## Kensai (May 23, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> *SBD Huh.*


 
Excuse me?


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Lena  You may well be a practitioner of Takuto but....
> 
> Jenna = Zukutoto-ka
> 
> ...


urs sounds like an african name


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2006)

David = bigshadow

ooops tekarukite

See I told you so.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 23, 2006)

Bob-Zutozu, hehe, I will kill you all with my rubber duck, for I am Zutozu, the mighty warrior of rubber ducks...Feel my wrath *makes weird sounds and makes a fool of himself*,

Bobby.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2006)

Kaur = mekadoshi

Meka - a mechanical being

Doshi - brotherhood/fellowship

Fellowship of Mechanical beings.

We are the Borg
Resistance is Futile
You will be assimilated


----------



## beau_safken (May 23, 2006)

Beau = ZuKuKADo
Safken = AriKaLuMeKuTo

...Try saying that 10 times fast..


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Kaur = mekadoshi
> 
> Meka - a mechanical being
> 
> ...



Cool!  I like that!  Resistance is FUTILE!  :rofl:


----------



## Ceicei (May 23, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> mikuki mikuki
> Are you kooky? Or are you just crazy?



Both.  You don't wanna mess with me when I'm that way.... :uhyeah:

- Ceicei


----------



## Sam (May 23, 2006)

A- ka * B- zu * C- mi * D- te * E- ku * F- lu * G- ji * H- ri * I- ki * J-zu * K- me * L- ta * M- rin * N- to * O-mo * P- no * Q- ke * R- shi *S- ari * T-chi * U- do * V- ru * W-mei * X- na * Y- fu * 

sam=Arikarin
samantha = Arikarinkatochirika

talk about a mouthful!


----------



## Raewyn (May 23, 2006)

shiakumeifuto


----------



## bluemtn (May 23, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Mine is weird- sounding: Mekushishiki


 
last name:  Takatoku

Hi!  My name is Mekushishiki Takatoku!


----------

